# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Rock Salt Concrete Slab Finish

## peterbange

I'm looking at doing a concrete deck around a new pool and am considering different finishes. The pool deck and coping will be will be one and the same ... a common approach in the US and elsewhare o/s, but not something I've seen much of over here. 
I want something a bit different from exposed ag or some stamped pattern for non-slip, so have been looking at a rock salt finish (with saw cuts). I've also also considered sandblasting. 
Does anybody have experience with rock salt finishes? Any contractors in Brisbane who have actually done this sort of thing? 
thanks.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I found this after a quick google http://www.concrete.net.au/publicati...ock%20Salt.pdf and you can buy tonnes of the stuff from a pool shoppe......more than enough info to DIY

----------


## dcswilm

Rocksalt is not neceesarily antislip, use an antislip agent in the sealer.
The big Tile scored patio in your post is our work by the way, Decorative Concrete Solutions of Wilmington. You could have emailed me direct rather than posting our copyrighted pictures elsewhere on the internet.

----------


## miteq

did you wait a year post that  :Doh:

----------


## watson

Great minds think alike  :Spyme:

----------


## Master Splinter

He has probably been checking his server logs and saw a lot of requests for his image SW1.jpg with the referrer header as renovateforum.com. 
Those images above are not hosted on the renovate forum server - all that is here is a link telling the browser to fetch the image from his site, so he is paying the bandwidth cost every time those images are loaded when someone opens this thread. 
The traditional 'internet' way of dealing with this ummm...bandwidth appropriation....is of course, for the image owner to say nothing, but to swap his pic SW1.jpg (of rock salt finished concrete) out for an identically named, but hardcore-XXX-rated pic from the adult site of his choosing.

----------


## watson

Sort of like getting your "rocks" [s]salt[/s] off the hard way 
Addition...and he's really on the ball....the post was a year ago.

----------


## Master Splinter

....I know I wouldn't be pouring over server logs more than once a year unless there was a very good reason....they are not the most exciting things to look at.....

----------


## watson

Gaaaack!!   :Puke:

----------

